# uberXL, you're up next for price cut...



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you seen, here in L.A. Lyft already implemented the Lyft Plus, and prices are lower than XL rates, so hold on, you guys are will be in for some exquisite Uber treatment. Good luck with all those Pilots and Siennas rolling around for extremely low rates... 

Post what rates you think Uber will implement on the new UberXL price cut.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

$4 minimum? What a joke..


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Chicago lyft plus rates...


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

With that base fare, you guys are better off over there than over here.. Just feel bad for uberX peeps there with the min fare @ 2.70, wow, that must really be depressing..


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Chicago uber xl rates... I can smell a rate cut.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Have you seen, here in L.A. Lyft already implemented the Lyft Plus, and prices are lower than XL rates, so hold on, you guys are will be in for some exquisite Uber treatment. Good luck with all those Pilots and Siennas rolling around for extremely low rates...
> 
> Post what rates you think Uber will implement on the new UberXL price cut.


UberXL is already cheaper without the TIP botton and by training drivers cheerfully sing the NO TIP REQUIRED song like if they were Michaels Jacksons under contract with Universal Music


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Seriously, what kind of mileage are you getting in an SUV full of 7 people? After costs, you have to be making next to $0.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Seriously, what kind of mileage are you getting in an SUV full of 7 people? After costs, you have to be making next to $0.


Better question is do they ever get xl calls or do they drive as uberX all the time


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

An UberXL driver has the 'option' to run UberX rates here as well. The dang print is so small on the iphone screen on which is which (X or XL) and the higher paying fare for XL is equally rare (demand low), so you end up just hitting the acceptance button and going if you want to stay busy. Money? Only if you putz around in a busy area non-stop (which is also somewhat rare) or catch 3-6 higher fare pay totals during the day or manage one or 2 fares during surge, as if you can tell the difference between a $4 fare and a 1.2X surge fare @ $4.80? And even then with an X or XL vehicle the pay is really LESS than minimum wage, all things considered. And tips? How about 1 tip in 30 rides for a starter? Maybe. And that being maybe a five dollar bill. And THEN deal with a rating system that will slam you for the slightest gaffe, often by the consumers screwing up either their pickup spot or their entered bad destination location (could list several more, customer not able to operate a seat belt, etc etc, but drivers know all these already.) But, since I am a newbie to this gig and used to being manipulated by .corp society at every turn already I'll give it a month and run the math that I already know after a few 14 hour days sucks major major butt. Better than the couch and Dancing with the Stars? Only if you like paying with your time for worse entertainment. In 3 days I ran into 3 X drivers who said the only reason they drive/drove is to try to get a shot at hot chicks. Seriously? Yeah, seriously. Maybe rename to UberDating? 

I digress with bitter truth from here.


----------

